# What would you do?



## lowhog (May 5, 2015)

I would do the splits. I had a hive swarm on me Wednesday. I caught the swarm now I'm taking a peak today to see if I can split the hive.


----------



## pjigar (Sep 13, 2016)

It is very hard avert a swarm once the queen cells are started unless you split the hive.


----------



## Hive Onthehill (Jun 11, 2011)

When you split one like this is it suggested to take the queen a frame or two worth of bee plus some brood and leave in the same location ? 
Then would you just move the rest of the hive to a new location to let them hatch a new queen?


----------

